# Walleye Pattern



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

What you guys think?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is a really nice bait! It looks like the eye is actually glowing in the picture too!

You're going to have a ball this summer.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice job:B!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought walleyes were skinny....lol....


----------

